# Род работ для сохранения здоровья



## Александр Громов (22 Авг 2017)

На днях с друзьями дискутировали на тему какой род работ больше всего подходит для сохранения здоровья, в т. Ч. Здоровья ОДА. Хотел бы посоветоваться на этот счёт. Ну, все участники споров - это инженеры. Кто сидит за компьютером (проектирует), кто лазает по строительным конструкциям (надзор за состоянием), кто в цехе ходит, кто ездит по междугородним линиям коммуникаций.
Ну нам понятно, что монтажники тяжелых железных конструкций и грузчики - это быстроизнашивающиеся люди. Такие, отработавшие ресурс своего ОДА (опорно-двигательного аппарата) присутствуют на данном форуме.
Везде есть свои минусы.
Например, наибольшее количество больных всеми местами ОДА и не ОДА наблюдаем среди компьютерных сидельцев. Возможно, они пошли на такую работу из-за изначальной слабости в физическом труде и т. Д, возможно сидячая работа сделала их из здоровых обрюзгшими. В то же время знаю много травм (шеи, поясницы) у людей, которые ездят по объектам, т. е. не сидят в конторе. Лично знаю - травмировались на ухабах. Также куча автолюбителей поломалась в ДТП, без скоростей, без нарушений, т. е. по независящим от них причинам. Опять же до 90 лет работают только проектировщики. Полевые инженеры уходят на пенсию молодыми. Закономерности по зарплатам не найдено - есть проектировщики с нищенской зарплатой, а есть с огромной, среди производственных инженеров больше людей с хорошей зарплатой, но есть и те, кто работает на нищенских и непонятно зачем остаётся.
А какое ваше мнение?


----------



## Весёлый (22 Авг 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> и грузчики - это быстроизнашивающиеся люди


Сомневаюсь в утверждении.
При такой работе важен навык подъема, передвижения и укладки грузов.
Я сам отработал на складах больше 20 лет.
Получил, конечно, со спиной проблему огромную.
Но, получил ее, не правильно взяв груз, рванув его на себя, фиксирующие ленты оторвались и я упал на "пятую точку", в следствие чего получил нестабильный листез.
Мои же бывшие коллеги в возрасте 40+ до сих пор работают без проблем со спиной. И, имея навык и правильную работу с грузами, можно обрабатывать достаточно большие веса, без серьезных последствий.
Можно поднять коробку весом в пять кг. Но поднять ее не правильно и получить спазм мышц в пояснице.
А можно поднять и передвинуть груз в 100 кг. И просто устать. Но при этом воспользоваться складским оборудованием, корсетом и правильным положением тела.


----------



## Cant (22 Авг 2017)

Не скажу за грузчиков, но имхо тренеры/инструкторы по многим видам спорта. У некоторых инструкторов по фитнесу, например, и зарплаты приличные к тому же))
Ну и с оговорками учитель физкультуры в школе


----------



## Виталий (22 Авг 2017)

Тренер по цигуну, самое то) + если супруга остеопат или массажист, вообще комбо будет)

А дети диетологи) вообще квадрокомбо)


----------



## AIR (23 Авг 2017)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> На днях с друзьями дискутировали на тему какой род работ больше всего подходит для сохранения здоровья, в т. Ч. Здоровья ОДА. Хотел бы посоветоваться на этот счёт. Ну, все участники споров - это инженеры.


Фитнес инструктор.. И работа и удовольствие.. И по характеру сплошь себялюбивые пофигисты..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Авг 2017)

Врач.
Количество заболеваний у врачей тоже, но качество другое, обострения хронических заболеваний ооочень редко.
Не важно какие болезни, важно какие от них ограничения!


----------

